# Is it legal to courier my passport internationally?



## mark__land (Dec 6, 2013)

My PR for South Africa is ready for collection! 

However how do I collect it, without having to specifically fly to SA? 

Is it legal to courier my passport internationally from the UK to SA to get the agent to collect my PR? My agent told me this is not legal, but another agent told me in the case of PR it was okay. So I don't know.

My issues are:
1) My current spousal visa has expired, so I don't have any legal visa to enter SA.
2) I also didn't plan to spend the money to buy plane tickets out of the blue to visit SA just to collect. I have been waiting since Jan 2017, so I have been living abroad in the UK, waiting for the PR to finalise. 
3) I plan to move back to SA permanently only in March 2019.
4) I don't know if the PR is was approved or rejected


----------



## beryfarnandas (Oct 3, 2018)

I think by courier you can’t send it because passport is most important document of any country. But you can send it with traveler who is going to visit that country where you want to send actually. Just hand over over your passport along with no objection for passport carry application stating reason sign by you and give it to him/her. In case officer ask than he/she could prove it.


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

mark__land said:


> My PR for South Africa is ready for collection!
> 
> However how do I collect it, without having to specifically fly to SA?
> 
> ...



Hi 

If your spouse is in SA by any chance, you can courier the passport to him or her together with a letter of Power of Attorney to allow him or her to collect for you on your behalf with signatures on. Here is the link to the Power of Attorney letter required https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/pdf/Power-of-Attorney-030516.pdf.

After collection, Spouse can then DHL it to you with a tracking number then you can come into the country. 

I collected my spouse's permit using the power of Attorney letter from Him and his passport. 

I hope this helps. 

Best of Wishes. @Mark_Land

:amen:


----------



## Pradeeppc (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi,

I have the same issue right now, how did you collect your PR. Any advice?.
1. My current visa expired, I don't have an entry visa to travel to collect it.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Where did you apply for your PR and on what ground did you apply for it?


----------

